# What the best Digital Clamp Multimeter?



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I personally like the Fluke 335. 600A capability. I got mine for about $220. The Inrush Amp feature is nice for the industrial end of the electrical field.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I bought one at Harbour Freight .com compared readings to amprobe,right on.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Do you need to measure DC current? If you do, make sure the clamp will measure DC current and how much current it can measure. Fluke makes one that will measure up to 700 amps AC and 1000 amps DC. I do not have a model number. In industrial, the DC clamp is invaluable since many DC motors reside in industrial plants.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

The Fluke 337 clamp meter that I have will read up to 1000A AC/DC at up to 600V[Cat III].
It is true RMS with an inrush feature and backlight. 
I think it’s an excellent all around general-purpose clamp meter, but the only quibble I have is that the resistance function is not sensitive enough for testing electronic components and dimmer switches, but then I have the 87 for that anyway.


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a Fluke 335 and love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

i have a fluke for everyday stuff great meter also have a BK per. which does ac and dc amps ,feq. ,dioed,cap.,volts,res. and a few others


----------

